# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Виноградный пресс производство СССР!

## Maksym777

В наличии 2 штуки. 
Виноградный пресс подходит для давки винограда, яблок, ягод и т.д.
Нижняя часть пресса полностью чугунная, ножки к днищу прикручены болтами.
Прижимной винт диаметром 45мм., на котором нарезана крупная резьба, это делает его срок службы бесконечным.
Сам прижимной механизм работает по принципу трещетки, то есть вокруг пресса не нужно ходить, можно просто выжимать сок стоя на месте!
На одном прессе прижимной блин чугунный, а на втором полукруглые дубовые проставки!
Сама корзина пресса изготовлена из дубовых планок!
Объём пресса около 60 литров!
Вес около 35 кг.
Цена за 1 штуку 5100грн.
Торг возле пресса!
Возможна доставка по городу, а также отправка новой почтой!
Звоните, Максим!
0967227172
0631714231
0487010701

----------


## Maksym777

> Корзина разборная с двух сторон?


 Разборная с двух сторон

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.12.2015 в 23:17 ----------




> Корзина разборная с двух сторон?


 Разборная с двух сторон

----------


## Maksym777

актуально!

----------


## Maksym777

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.07.2016 в 18:09 ----------

актуально

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.08.2016 в 08:53 ----------

актуально

----------


## Maksym777

ап

----------


## Maksym777

актуально

----------


## razboinik

Дорого!!!

----------


## Maksym777

> Дорого!!!


 Сколько дадите?

----------


## razboinik

> Сколько дадите?


 1000грн...

----------


## Maksym777

> 1000грн...


 хорошо, что не 100грн.

----------


## potrebich74

дешевле давай

----------


## Maksym777

> дешевле давай


 разумный торг присутствует

----------

